# كم كان عمر ؟؟



## جواهر (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا ..

انا اريد أن اعرف كم كان عمر مريم عليها السلام عندما ولدت ؟ لاني قريت في احد المواقع   أن البابا يؤكد أن يسوع ولد مريم عندما كان عمرها 7 سنين هل صحيح ذلك ؟ 

وهذا هو الموضوع :

 مسألة الوقت الذى ولد فيه يسوع لهى مسألة مازالوا يختلفون فيها، ولم يحلها الروح القدس،
 الذى يمتلكه البابا ، والأساقفة ، ويهبونها الأساقفة والرهبان. ولكن الثابت فى إنجيل متى أنه ولد قبل موت هيرودس الكبير، الذى مات فى عام 4 قبل الميلاد.

ويلفت نظرنا إنجيل متى أنه بعد الولادة مباشرة، اضطرت مريم أن تحمل الرب الرضيع وأن تهرب إلى مصر مع يوسف النجار. أما المدة التى مكثوها فى مصر فقد اختلفوا فيها، فمنهم من قال 12 سنة ، ومنهم من قال أربع سنوات، ومنهم من قال 3 أو 2 وأقلهم قال سنة واحدة.

(يؤخذ فى الاعتبار أن هذه القصة كلها مفبركة، ولن تغادر مريم العذراء فلسطين، وذلك كما يؤكده إنجيل لوقا. فقد أراد متى أن يجعل من يسوع المسِّيِّا المشابه لموسى، والمبشر به فى سفر التثنية 18: 18-20، فاخترع هذه القصة ليكون يسوع أيضًا قد هاجر وخرج من بلده مثل موسى عليهما السلام)

وبالطبع اضطرت الكنيسة أن تغير من فكرها وأن تنادى بأن يسوع ولد فى عام 6 أو 7 قبل الميلاد. أى ستضيف المدة التى قضاها فى مصر على رقم 4 وهى السنة التى مات فيها هيرودس لتصل على السنة التى ولد فيها يسوع بالضبط. أى إنه ولد على أعلى تقدير عام 16 قبل الميلاد.

إلا أن البابا يوحنا بولس الثانى حدد الاحتفال عام 1987-1988 بعيد ميلاد السيدة العذراء الألفينى. ومعنى ذلك أنها ولدت عام 13 أو 12 قبل الميلاد، ولو أخذنا أقل التقديرات على موعد ميلاد يسوع وهو عام 5 قبل الميلاد، قمعنى ذلك أن مريم ولديت يسوع عندما كان عمرها 7 أو 8 سنوات.

ولو أخذنا برأى الكنيسة المصرية التى تقول إن يسوع عاد إلى فلسطين عندما كان عمره 6 سنوات، لكان عمر مريم أمه وقتها سنتين أو ثلاثة

ولا تنس أن تخصم من هذا العمر تسعة أشهر ، وهى مدة الحمل، أى سيكون عمرها على أقل تقدير 6 سنوات، وعلى أعلى تقدير 7 سنوات

هل الحسبة واضحة؟
أليس هذا دليل على أن الفتاة قابلة للزواج عند سن البلوغ، ولا علاقة لهذا بسنها؟
هل سيهاجم من يدعون العلم والرحمة هذا الزواج؟ أم سيتخذ الغرب هذا وسيلة إلى إنكار وجود يسوع ومريم؟





وحسب ماوجدت 

) ولدت السيدة العذراء عليها السلام
في عام 16 قبل الميلاد 
*وفي اليوم الثامن من شهر أيلول من السنة السادسة عشر قبل الميلاد ولدت مريم البتول في القدس في المكان المدعو اليوم مدرسة القديسة حنة " الصلاحية " وسميت مريم " أي سيدة أو رجاء حسب تسمية الملاك، وكان والداها قد قدما نذرًا للرب أنهما إذا رزقا طفلاً *
2) وهيرودس ملك اليهود مات في عام 4 قبل الميلاد

3) و عيسى عليه السلام ولد قبل وفاة هيرودس
على الأقل بعام يعني 5 قبل الميلاد 
و تزوجت مريم بيوسف النجار قبل هذا ب9 أشهر
يعني 6 قبل الميلاد
16 -6 =10 سنة
4)عمر مريم العذراء 10 سنة على الكثر حين تزوجت ب 
5)يوسف النجار لذي كان يبلغ من العمر 80 سنة
ولما بلغت أخذوا يتشاورون [ أي الكهنة ] كيف يتصرفون معها بدون أن يغضبوا الله، وقال القديس إيرونيموس: إن الكهنة لجأوا الى تابوت العهد بصلاة حارة، وطلبوا من الله أن يظهر لهم الرجل الأهل لأن يعهد إليه بالعذراء ليحفظ بتوليتها .......وفي الصباح دخل الكهنة مع الاثني عشر رجلاً فرأوا أن عصا يوسف قد أزهرت وكان هو أقرب إليها وكان عمره ثمانين سنة وكان له ستة أولاد من زوجته المتوفية (وهم يعقوب ويوسي وشمعون ويهوذا ومريم وسالومة) ومضى يوسف مع مريم بعد الخطبة إلى مدينة الناصرة وبعد الخطبة بثلاثة أشهر وفي اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر آذار والعذراء تقرأ في سفر أشعياء النبي "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل" كانت تتمنى أن ترى هذه الفتاة من تكون التي يصفها أشعياء وهي في هذه الأفكار حضر الملاك جبرائيل رسول الثالوث الأقدس يقول لها.......
الإقتباس من هذا الموقع: http://www.orcgaza.org/mary/mothermarry.htm بلغت مريم عليها السلام على 10 سنوات و تزوجت مع شيخ يبلغ من العمر 80 حولا
فعلاما تعترضون يا نصارى فارق السن بينهما 70 سنة!!!!! على الأقل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> بلغت مريم عليها السلام على 10 سنوات و تزوجت مع شيخ يبلغ من العمر 80 حولا
> فعلاما تعترضون يا نصارى فارق السن بينهما 70 سنة!!!!! على الأقل



ايه المقصود من السؤال ده المقارنة بين العذرا ويوسف النجار 

ومحمد وعايشة

لو هو ده قصدك قوليلى وانا هجاوب عليكى​


----------



## جواهر (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يالاهوي ده مش قصدي انا نسخت الحته دي انا كنت عاوزه امسحها بس المنتدى ماعندهاش خاصية التعديل .. 

واذا عاوز تجاوب عليه انا ماعنديش مانع زيادة الخير خيرين عايزين نتثقف في 

الدين ونعرف كل حاجه مش عايزين نعئد في البيت واحنا مغمضين مش عارفين 

الي بيدور حاوالينا ..

القانون مش يسمح اني اسأل سؤالين لاني سألت عن عمر مريم عليها 

السلام اذا انت عاوز تجاوب جاوب براحتك


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جواهر قال:


> يالاهوي ده مش قصدي انا *نسخت* الحته دي .....


 


*ممنوع النسخ واللصق *

*يُغلق *

*الأسئلة يجب أن تكون في العقيدة المسيحية فقط*


----------

